# Mouse no longer recognized! [solved - kind of]

## slaterson

I have a ps/2 mouse that has been working for a long time now.  Yesterday I decided to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.16-gentoo-r6.  After rebooting I noticed the mouse no longer works.  So, today, I upgrade to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 and got the same, non-working results.

dmesg gives me the following:

```
psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1
```

any clues on this?  cat /dev/input/mouse0 gives no output at all.  2.6.15 seems to work fine.  I've done a quick google search that turned up nothing of use.

Thanks,

SlateLast edited by slaterson on Wed May 10, 2006 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paapaa

 *slaterson wrote:*   

> I have a ps/2 mouse that has been working for a long time now.  Yesterday I decided to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.16-gentoo-r6.  After rebooting I noticed the mouse no longer works.  So, today, I upgrade to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 and got the same, non-working results.

 

There were some major changes in ps/2 mouse code AFAIK. Could you test if gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r4 or earlier has this bug? Also test the newest vanilla-sources-2.6.16.15 and 2.6.17_rc3. If none works, report a bug if no previous bug reports are found. I think this should be reported directly to kernel bugzilla.

----------

## slaterson

i got the mouse working with 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.  it's not the best solution, but it does work now.  all i did was disable all acpi options in the kernel.  now it seems to work ok.  if i have time i'll test the other kernels, but that won't be immediate.

thanks,

slate

----------

## Cintra

Is this with the 'nv' driver by any chance? 

If so I submitted a bug about it a while back ref vanilla-sources.. 

I get round it when using 'nv' driver by adding 

```

    #Option    "SWcursor" "1"

    #Driver     "nv"
```

mvh

Bug 126121

After updating from vanilla 2.6.16_rc5 to _rc6

----------

## chovy

i have a similar problem, but not with "nv" driver.

I had applied a patch to 2.6.11, and later upgraded to 2.6.16.

I believe that patch is still in effect, possibly screwing it up? How do I re-install 2.6.16 without any previously applied patches?

edit: nevermind, i read in the kernel upgrade guide that I had to make a symlink to /usr/src/linux (which i had forgotten to do).

I changed that to point to 2.6.16-r7, copied my 2.6.11-r2 .config file over, ran make oldconfig, ran module-rebuild populate, module-rebuild rebuild, and rebooted...stil having *crazy mouse* every few seconds (it usually recovers after 2-3 seconds, but hits all windows, etc.).

i'm trying to comment out all *_ACPI lines in the .config file now

edit: ....updated, but mouse is still hosed.

----------

